
Xkcd: Google Announcement - cbhl
https://xkcd.com/1361/
======
jaclaz
The date of that comic is 2014-4-28.

Go here:

[https://xkcd.com/archive/](https://xkcd.com/archive/)

find "Google Announcement" and the hover text is the date it was put online.

See:

[http://forums.xkcd.com/viewtopic.php?t=122505](http://forums.xkcd.com/viewtopic.php?t=122505)

------
fatjokes
I don't get it

~~~
DoreenMichele
It's an old comic and now they actually are shutting down Google+ under
circumstances where folks are feeling like you can't trust them, they could
shut down anything. They recently discontinued some email app too. People are
feeling burned.

The comic is from a while ago and now looks prescient. It is 1361. The latest
is 2056.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18169243](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18169243)

~~~
Doxin
> Some email app

Do note that google inbox got presented as the next version of gmail.
Personally I had expected gmail to get axed, not inbox.

------
nojvek
It’s amazing how well xkcd is able to predict the future.

~~~
solarkraft
It's easy when you throw out a lot of "predictions". This is how the Simpsons
do it as well.

